# 12 Volt 1600 lumens for 7 watts



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Taking these bulbs apart is a very delicate operation (WHAM!)


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

The AC to DC converter uses about 1 watt


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Interesting. I have over the last two years switched all of the lights in my home over to LED. The results are much better light, a lot lower power use. Example light in the bath room used 5 25 watt bulbs and still power lighting. Now has 5 LED's that use less power that 1 of the 25 watt bulbs and plenty of good light.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

1600 divide by 7 is 228 lumens per watt. Is this correct. Where is the lumen data coming from? If you are gleaning 1600 from 7 with this project that is more than two times any led bulb available on the shelf.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

To make sure I got this straight, these are 12 VDC LED bulbs?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> To make sure I got this straight, these are 12 VDC LED bulbs?


Yes these are 12 volt and they are called 9 watt bulbs 60 watt replacement but they don't pull near 9 watts.

I also have got some 12 watt bulbs and they pull about 5 watts

I have a Kill -a- watt meter hooked to a DC converter to give me the watts
I figure that any electric that the bulb uses must be pulled through the meter but the converter uses 1 watt

If you would like I can post a picture of some of the bulbs the more watts per bulb the bigger the bulb. <-let me know

That's why I had to take them apart to get them to fit. I wanted 12 volt lighting but I wanted them

to look somewhat normal. They run about $5 each and they are to bright to look at without the cover.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

alterego said:


> 1600 divide by 7 is 228 lumens per watt. Is this correct. Where is the lumen data coming from? If you are gleaning 1600 from 7 with this project that is more than two times any led bulb available on the shelf.


 Hi My data is coming from my kitchen. This my volt meter, kill-a- watt meter, Ac to DC adapter
I use on the kill -a-watt to check 12 volt watts, A light bulb receiver that was left over from redoing
a light, And a DC outlet plug for when I need 12 volts. I have an outlet in the kitchen.
The reading on the luk meter (lumens) was taken about 3 feet from the bulbs 
sort of a hands on approach



If my data is off I'm still happy. My 12 volt lights run on just a few watts and there so bright 
you don't want to look directly at them

What kind of equipment do you use for testing? How many lumens do you come up with 
when testing a 60 watt bulb?

What does gleaning mean?


----------

